# Overdrive and iPad 2



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't know where to put this but!!! I have the Free Library of Phila. card and pin # and Overdrive loaded on my iPad 2, at least it shows up as an app, but I'm too dumb to get to the library and try to at least put The Affair by Lee Child on my iPad. Any one willing to show me how, if you would rather send me a PM and I will send you my email addy. Maybe I need to wait for the Touch huh?


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Go into the app and Click the button that says get books. Search for your library and add it to your favorites. Then click your library and it will launch safari. Once your library's page search for the book you want select it and check out. The site will ask you for your library card and password. Once entered the book will download to overdrive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stevej-

I've moved your question to our Apple device forum, but TessM pretty much explained it.  If you have trouble and need more detailed instructions on any part of the process, let us know!

Betsy


----------

